# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 35)



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2017)

*What do you consider to be the benefits of learning one on one, as opposed to a classroom or a small group of people when working with wood? 




*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course anyone who didn't see the eclipse too...


----------



## Brink (Aug 27, 2017)

I've never taken a class or lessons

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 27, 2017)

Brink said:


> I've never taken a class or lessons



I absolutely hate it but I have to agree with the monkey- Never took class or lessons except in the 7th grade and the teacher pointed out that I should probably find another vocation other than wood.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 27, 2017)

The only instruction I've had for woodworking has been one on one or trial and error. I did take that saw class but it was small and the instructors made sure to spend time with each person so I don;t have a lot for comparison yet....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Aug 27, 2017)

I think a one on one lesson or a limited group size (2or3) is better than a class. Hands on in anything I try is always better for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Been so long since I had a lesson in wood that wasn't from the school of hard knocks I couldn't tell you. Most of my lessons are self-taught, look it up in a book, or on the internet, and simply go for it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2017)

Like a lot of the others I have never taken a class on woodworking of any kind other than in junior high and high school. I am self taught on just about everything. I learned by doing and still do it that way, I just like to try new things to challenge myself and see if I can do it. I can see the benefits of taking classes from more experienced wood workers though. I have watched some stuff on youtube, does that count?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 27, 2017)

I have never had any formal training...I have learned everything by trial and error, reading books, and watching YouTube. Hands on is how I learn best and it helps to see an example of how it is done...still haven't figured out them darn box corners yet though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2017)

One on one or small group sessions are good for learning how to do something. Classroom/demo settings are more oriented toward seeing how something can be done. It's subtle, but there is a difference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## justallan (Aug 27, 2017)

Although I've never had training in woodwork (and it shows) I'd sure think that one on one or a very small group would best benefit folks more. I feel that that the larger the group the less chance many people would ask a question or volunteer to try something new in front of others, plus the person teaching doesn't have the time to ask each person individually if they if they are comprehending what's being taught.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 27, 2017)

Ok what they all said.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 27, 2017)

What was it like when you went to your fisrt turning club meeting? Most are afraid to talk to show what they don't know--- it's an analogy to bring in a larger class. In learning situations I prefer a small group or one on one, get really put off with folks trying to showboat in s group. (I'm usually the one that gets to put'em in place)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 27, 2017)

YouTube is my teacher. I really do try to watch something everyday to learn at least one new thing. Not always successful but it's a goal. But, you must be careful with that as there is a lot of bad technique or flat unsafe stuff on YouTube. 

Like most clubs, our turning club has monthly demonstrations, but for me they just wet the appetite. If the club has a professional demonstrating they normally do a 2 day workshop as well. Never more than 8 folks in those sessions. I've taken several and found them useful. At the least they expand your horizons and you learn techniques that can be applied elsewhere, even if you don't follow through with that particular professional's style. I'm doing a five day workshop in mid September. Hope I have he stamina for that. 

I'm also looking hard at a class at the John Campbell School in NC. 

So, I guess I really have never had a one on one opportunity but enjoy the small group setting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 28, 2017)

This is a pretty timely question for me. I went to SWAT this past weekend and for the first time I paid to go to the seminars. There are a bunch if 1-1/2 hour "classes" on different subjects. I learned a lot, but mostly it just gave me ideas and directions to go. I learn much better one on one, hands on. The seminars were certainly worth the money, but I don't learn real well that way. I'll do it again next year, but the best thing for me is go see what they are demonstrating, go home to my shop and figure out how to do it myself. I have never had any formal classes in woodworking, this is as close as I have come. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 28, 2017)

I too have never taken a class. If a class on something like joinery went down close enough I would jump on it. Until then lots of reading and trial and error.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 28, 2017)

I tried taking a class once but the person was more interested in working with his partner in milling up some blanks than in paying attention to what I was doing. Needless to say I found it pretty unsatisfying and didn't go back.

Other than that it's been pretty much watching things on YouTube and making firewood when trying to repeat those things I watched :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 28, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> I have never had any formal training...I have learned everything by trial and error, reading books, and watching YouTube. Hands on is how I learn best and it helps to see an example of how it is done...still haven't figured out them darn box corners yet though




You came & watched my demo!  That counts!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 28, 2017)

I took a bowl class with 6 students 17.5 years ago. Sanded through my bowl side. Then learned what I could by trial & error for a fer months. Books, video's.

Been to class's with 12 students & to many for one instructor & an assistant in my opinion.

Found the local woodturning guild & got to work with several mentors one on one & that's where I learned the most.

Had woodshop back in Jr. High & High school.

Still have all my fingers, although one is still a bit bent from that first bowl class.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 28, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> You came & watched my demo!  That counts!!



That doesn't count...that was a demo, sorta like watching YouTube...had I gone the day before then that would have been a lesson

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 28, 2017)

Never had a class either in school or out. Got to meet @Spinartist last weekend and he showed me a lot! Most people learn more on one but practice makes perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 28, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Never had a class either in school or out. Got to meet @Spinartist last weekend and he showed me a lot! Most people learn more on one but practice makes perfect.




No... Perfect practice makes perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

